# sawmilling to your specifications



## Ralph Muhs (May 6, 2012)

I have found what I believe to be a spalted maple log about 18 inches diameter. It has been an uprooted tree for more than four years. The butt log looks to be solid. It is not touching the soil, but lays horizontally about two feet above a stream. I have other species too. (chestnut oak and maybe gum) Lordy! I don't need any more lumber. Question: What do all you woodturners want? Dimensions??? How thick? How long?? I will saw it as you wish and sell it or give it away. Just give me your specifications.


----------



## davidgiul (May 6, 2012)

Ralph Muhs said:


> I have found what I believe to be a spalted maple log about 18 inches diameter. It has been an uprooted tree for more than four years. The butt log looks to be solid. It is not touching the soil, but lays horizontally about two feet above a stream. I have other species too. (chestnut oak and maybe gum) Lordy! I don't need any more lumber. Question: What do all you woodturners want? Dimensions??? How thick? How long?? I will saw it as you wish and sell it or give it away. Just give me your specifications.


I know how much you love posting pictures, but that is what we are gonna need.
Dave(Red Jacket, WV)


----------



## chippin-in (May 6, 2012)

Your about to get bombarded with requests, no doubt. :teethlaugh:

Robert

Im not a turner or I would hit you up.


----------



## Ralph Muhs (May 6, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> Ralph Muhs said:
> 
> 
> > I have found what I believe to be a spalted maple log about 18 inches diameter. It has been an uprooted tree for more than four years. The butt log looks to be solid. It is not touching the soil, but lays horizontally about two feet above a stream. I have other species too. (chestnut oak and maybe gum) Lordy! I don't need any more lumber. Question: What do all you woodturners want? Dimensions??? How thick? How long?? I will saw it as you wish and sell it or give it away. Just give me your specifications.
> ...


----------



## Mike1950 (May 6, 2012)

Ralph, It sounds like you have some really nice wood. When I first started with trying to put pictures in it was very difficult. Now it is simple like lots of things it life you look back and say -boy that sure was not as hard as it seems. I use microsoft picture manager and If a Computer Klutz like me can do it most anybody can. There are also a few people here that would help. I bet if you PM'd cody-he would help-he is young and computers are second nature to hime. Looking forward to seeing your wood-thanks mike. The maple, chestnut and gum sound great. I do not turn but to start with cutting things to fit in Flat rate boxes makes shipping pretty cheap. Good way to get toes wet. Good luck................


----------



## davidgiul (May 6, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Ralph, It sounds like you have some really nice wood. When I first started with trying to put pictures in it was very difficult. Now it is simple like lots of things it life you look back and say -boy that sure was not as hard as it seems. I use microsoft picture manager and If a Computer Klutz like me can do it most anybody can. There are also a few people here that would help. I bet if you PM'd cody-he would help-he is young and computers are second nature to hime. Looking forward to seeing your wood-thanks mike. The maple, chestnut and gum sound great. I do not turn but to start with cutting things to fit in Flat rate boxes makes shipping pretty cheap. Good way to get toes wet. Good luck................


Just ask Jimmy the Woodworker. I believe he was born during WWII. Of course if you want to go prehistoric, check out the big Cat, Roy. If that old geezer can do it........:wasntme:


----------



## Mike1950 (May 6, 2012)

Hell he is just a pup- or kitten..................


----------



## DKMD (May 6, 2012)

Sounds interesting, Ralph! The great thing about turning is that there's no predetermined size... You can turn what the wood will give you. Peppermills are generally 3x3" and 12" lengths are popular due to flat rate box sizes. 12x12x5.5" blanks will fill a large flat rate box and make for a nice bowl. Bangleguy will want some 4" square stock. The call makers generally deal in two inch spindle stock . Hollowforms can be turned endgrain or side grain from just about any sized blank, but I generally stick to stuff that will ship flat rate unless the figure is really spectacular or the wood is fairly light weight... Shipping can be killer at times. Once you get the photos up, I'll let you know if there's a particular size that's interesting.


----------



## Spa City Woodworks (May 7, 2012)

I'm definately interested if there is some nice spalting. 2" thick stock works best for me. Widths and lengths can vary.


----------



## Ralph Muhs (May 7, 2012)

I will pull this log out of the woods as soon as possible. It's very wet here so it may be a few days. I really won't know what I have until I make a pass with my mill. I found one a couple of years ago with mushrooms growing all over it. Couldn't identify what I had until I sawed it. It was spalted maple and I made two beds for two grandchildren with it. Pictures coming after June 10 when I go to Connecticut to visit them. Already sawed the gum log into 5/4 lumber. It was spalted too. I have a chestnut oak with mushrooms all over it. It will almost certainly be spalted. I'm confident I can find more. 

Speaking of mushrooms, Kay and I recently inoculated some oak with shitaki mushroom spores. New experience! Should have eatable mushrooms in six months, and for several years. It is not a woodworking project but it is wood related. 

Yes, I will have photos soon. I was taken to the woodshed and given a verbal spanking by these folks because I have not yet mastered this task. They were right. Sometimes the truth hurts!


----------



## Mike1950 (May 7, 2012)

Ralph, I am almost 62 and my grandkids 10 and 8 make fun of the way I type so do not feel bad- You are not alone!!!!!!


----------



## Ralph Muhs (May 8, 2012)

Two people, two hours, no photos! Might try again.


----------



## davidgiul (May 8, 2012)

Ralph Muhs said:


> Two people, two hours, no photos! Might try again.



Don't give up.


----------



## Ralph Muhs (May 8, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> Ralph Muhs said:
> 
> 
> > Two people, two hours, no photos! Might try again.
> ...



Didn't give up! Brought in the big guns for help: (Neighbor lady is a computer geek. Her 18 year old son and his 19 year old girlfriend) Along with my wife and me! Five people, two more hours and still no success!

We finally got a message back. Way to many whatchamacalletgigapixelthingamagiggys! I think that means just one of my five photos was way to big. 

Wondering if they will shrink if they get wet when I throw this computer in the Greenbrier River!


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 8, 2012)

Ralph Muhs said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> > Ralph Muhs said:
> ...


Funny!:rotflmao3: But it sounds like you just have to learn how to resize your pics, I struggled with the same thing at first, now it's a piece of cake. 950 wide seems to be about right for me.


----------



## kweinert (May 8, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Do you have a camera phone? I know that kid and his GF do. Just a thought but have you tried to email pictures to yourself. Or better yet email them to me
> [email protected] and I will load them.
> 
> What smile do we use for ''whatchamacalletgigapixelthingamagiggys!'' :rotflmao3:


----------



## Mike1950 (May 8, 2012)

Ralph - Put your picture up-right click-pick micro soft picture manager-right click again-pick edit-screen should give options-pick resize-click on black down arrow about a third of the way down-pick 800x600-click ok go to file in upper left corner- pick save as- name it and save and you have done it. Try again.


----------



## Kevin (May 8, 2012)

Ralph,

If you want to do a phone chat tomorrow PM me your landline. If I can't get the problems solved for you I can definitely let you know what you need to do before we can get it done. I can see it's intimidating you (we've all been there) but I can also see you're not a quitter.

The most important thing not to quit is wood hoarding and trading. The second most important thing not to quit is learning how to post pics of your wood. 

Seriously let me have your number in a PM and a best time to call and we'll get 'er done one way or another.


----------



## Ralph Muhs (May 9, 2012)

Good thing I looked in the spam folder before emptying it! Last two messages were there. Hopefully I fixed that problem. 
Thanks for the help. We're trying again this morning.
If I get this done (with my wife's help) I think you all (yall here in WV) will enjoy seeing some of my insane hobbies.)
I noticed today in the news that orangutans are successfully using i-pads!
Kind of humiliating!


----------



## Mike1950 (May 9, 2012)

"I noticed today in the news that orangutans are successfully using i-pads!
Kind of humiliating!" :rotflmao3::rotflmao3: Ralph- you have got to figure it out- I love your sense of humor-you fit in perfect here with the rest of the wal-nuts.............


----------



## Ralph Muhs (May 9, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Ralph - Put your picture up-right click-pick micro soft picture manager-right click again-pick edit-screen should give options-pick resize-click on black down arrow about a third of the way down-pick 800x600-click ok go to file in upper left corner- pick save as- name it and save and you have done it. Try again.



Microspft picture manager was NOT an option. Not there. I'm on the laptop as Kay is on the desktop trying to do this.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 9, 2012)

Apple?


----------



## Ralph Muhs (May 9, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Apple?



Nope. A Dell computer with Microsoft stuff on it


----------



## Ralph Muhs (May 9, 2012)

Ralph Muhs said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > Apple?
> ...



We can open with Kodak Easy Share, Windows picture, Adobe Photo Shop, Jasc Paint Shop


----------



## Mike1950 (May 9, 2012)

Ralph, I am a rat in a maze-took me a while to figure out what I use and will not be much help with what I do not use. Sorry.


----------

